# World Cup Thread.



## BondandBigM

Big M has no interest in football but for some reason she comes over all patriotic and like to go and watch the England games, I suppose it's like people who have no interest in the nags but always have a bet on the Grand National.

To that end she is dragging me into town this afternoon on a mission to buy a new England top and we are off out to watch the warm up against Nigeria tonight.

:huh:

The last time I was with her in The Lions Den it didn't end well. But hey ho as I said to a few around me to be fair it wasn't a bad goal Balotelli scored.

Or maybes it was just the Jock accent that upset them.

:biggrin:










And for pre match drinks when we are out I might pick up a bottle of Argentine Jagermeister










My local ASDA has loads and I have a feeling they probably won't be able to give it away.

:laugh: :laugh:

So who's your choice to do well this time round and who's going for an early bath.


----------



## Karrusel

Wouldn't have a clue, Sultan, lost interest in footy when they did away with the good 'old' leather casey!

I'm more interested in how you will be travelling to the match. :hmmm9uh:

Will it be shank's pony or will you be borrowing the neighbours (over the road)...










Again ?

:laugh:


----------



## Iceblue

I hate to say it but it's possible that England may do well due to the young squad , but saying that my money on the tournament being cancelled half way through


----------



## wrenny1969

I hope we do well but the days on me watching England play are long gone. Over promise, under deliver with the press all over them like a rash. Not for me.


----------



## Caller.

It seems a very open tournament to me. Doesn't it usually follow, that if in Europe (or nearby), a team from that continent will win?

I'll certainly be following much of it from here and especially England's games.


----------



## WRENCH

I'll only be supporting one teem.

Whoever 's playing England. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Caller.

WRENCH said:


> I'll only be supporting one teem.
> 
> Whoever 's playing England. :laughing2dw:


 So what's new? We understand Scottish envy! :laughing2dw:


----------



## richy176

Watches a great game last night - Wales v South Africa but that was with the oval ball


----------



## WRENCH

Caller. said:


> So what's new? We understand Scottish envy! :laughing2dw:


 Never seen any hooliganism at a Shinty match. :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM

Caller. said:


> So what's new? We understand Scottish envy! :laughing2dw:


 And you've won what since 66

:laugh: :laugh:

Job done on the shirt. As usual she was to tight to buy the latest one so settled for a cheapie, well sort of cheap. And as usual with new things she didn't wear it last night.

:huh:










Keeping it for good as she has a habit of saying and she dug out one of her old ones.










I'll never understand women

:biggrin:

Back to the footie, on the basis of what we saw last night when they are up against the big boys the only thing they'll be doing is going for an early flight home.


----------



## Caller.

WRENCH said:


> Never seen any hooliganism at a Shinty match. :thumbsup:


 That's because the Scots save that for when they come south of the border! :biggrin:


----------



## deano1956

are not lidl do cheep England regalia ? I will watch as I always do , I will get frustrated as I always do , and I will miss the last ten mins because by that time my blood pressure sky high and we usually have no chance of coming back from 3-1 down :laugh:

deano


----------



## Biker

We don't have any interest in football but we'll always watch the world cup, whoever is playing.

We are however, all over the Olympics :thumbs_up:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Watching Football or paint dry? :huh:

Mind you, sport in general usually has the same effect on me :Snore:


----------



## BondandBigM

JonnyOldBoy said:


> But the Jocks trashed the goal posts at Wembley in the 70s .... I remember that .... the excuse was that the beer was too strong in London... :rofl:


 We took your grass as well

https://www.sundaypost.com/sport/football/they-came-home-with-a-little-bit-of-wembley/

And don't believe everything you read on the tinternet, some gardeners were as sober as a judge.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Filterlab

I'm not vaguely interested in football, but I'll watch the World Cup if I happen to be near a TV when there's a match on.

Couldnt care less about the outcome though.


----------



## brummie1875

Robbie was good!


----------



## Karrusel

Just seen England's team sheet 

Without Banks, Norman Hunter, Nobby Stiles, Dixon, Adams, Keown, Moore, Charlton (B), Finney, Mathews, Dean (Dixie), Greaves, Hurst...

Not looking good.


----------



## Teg62x

Cracking game with Spain v Portugal tonight!


----------



## BondandBigM

The Germans with a player called Gomez were beaten by a Mexican team wearing Adidas kit.

You almost couldn't make it up

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Caller.

Cracking game though! Mexico should have won by more.

Just decided to stay up to watch the Brazil v Swiss game now.

Loving it! :yes:


----------



## Foxdog

BondandBigM said:


> The Germans with a player called Gomez were beaten by a Mexican team wearing Adidas kit.
> 
> You almost couldn't make it up
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 Even better on ITV4 now 20's rugby final with the French shirt sponsors being BMW :sign_what:


----------



## Filterlab

Mexico were all over Germany. Wherever Germany kicked the ball, there were three Mexico players.

Superb game, I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Pete wilding

Up to now it has been a very good tournament loads of attacking football ......love it


----------



## Biker

Peru woz robbed


----------



## deano1956

JonnyOldBoy said:


> England are *****..... 3 points out of this will be a relief for these half-soldiers. Its embarrassing.


 give them a chance, its only half time, we had worse starts ! Germany Spain & brazil did no better if we eventually draw our first game :biggrin:

deano


----------



## bridgeman

"Ow MUCH???"......


----------



## deano1956

well there is 3 points straight away! :biggrin: , and some of them Tunisia defenders were playing ruby not football! :laugh:

deano

p.s under no illusion we will win the world cup, qualifying from the group will be a good result this year!


----------



## Caller.

I thought we were superb in the first half and should have wrapped the game up easily. Not sure about Sterling today though and at this level you have to have a left wing back who can actually use his left foot! So Rose has to come in for Young.

Anyway, time for bed, 4am here now!


----------



## RSR934

JonnyOldBoy said:


> its the same old same old.... aimless football with injured players and clueless defenders... willing to be proved wrong but they are not even in the same stratosphere as teams Like Spain, Belgium and the likes.... technically embarrassing....


 I can't wait for the rugby season to start. I won't say anything about it being a proper game. :thumbsup:



deano1956 said:


> well there is 3 points straight away! :biggrin: , and some of them Tunisia defenders were playing ruby not football! :laugh:
> 
> deano
> 
> p.s under no illusion we will win the world cup, qualifying from the group will be a good result this year!


 Yeah....What happened to the video ref. Video ref my ar5e. :thumbdown:


----------



## Stan

deano1956 said:


> well there is 3 points straight away! :biggrin: , and some of them Tunisia defenders were playing ruby not football! :laugh:
> 
> deano
> 
> p.s under no illusion we will win the world cup, qualifying from the group will be a good result this year!


 The ref was either blind or on another planet. Poor refereeing imo.


----------



## Cassie-O

Just been watching the Portugal v Morocco game on BBC 1, it's the first time I've ever heard a female commentator during a football game. :yes:


----------



## Caller.

I watched that and am currently watching the Uruguay match. All the commentary is in English English and clearly by experienced commentators, but no female on the Portuguese game here.


----------



## Cassie-O

Caller. said:


> I watched that and am currently watching the Uruguay match. All the commentary is in English English and clearly by experienced commentators, but no female on the Portuguese game here.


 Thought it was different. :king:

https://www.thesun.co.uk/world-cup-2018/6581955/bbc-history-vicki-sparks-first-female-commentator-lead-world-cup-british-tv/


----------



## Caller.

themysterybidder said:


> Thought it was different. :king:
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/world-cup-2018/6581955/bbc-history-vicki-sparks-first-female-commentator-lead-world-cup-british-tv/


 I wasn't doubting you, just wondering who the guy's are? The studio stuff is all with the same Thai guy's, irrespective of which of the 3 channels showing the World Cup here is on. Bein sports is the main provider here for football, so I guess it might be them? It was going to be only shown on subscription TV until the Junta insisted it be shown on terrestrial TV. They must be footie lovers, as they normally suspend or shut down TV channels they don't like!


----------



## Cassie-O

Caller. said:


> I wasn't﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ doubting yo﻿u, just wondering who th﻿e guy's ar﻿e﻿﻿﻿?


 I didn't think you were. I think all the channels have different commentators.  . In the UK there are different teams of commentators and panels on BBC and ITV. :king:


----------



## Biker

Watched 1st half of the Iran V Spain game then gave up. Even worse than the England game and all of Iran's acrobatics was just embarrassing.


----------



## Teg62x

Maradona doing a @mach 0.0013137and going double wristed!!



This was obviously before the match! Argentina were terrible!!


----------



## r-macus

unreal result, this world cup has had a few surprises so far



Teg62x said:


> Maradona doing a @mach 0.0013137and going double wristed!!
> 
> 
> 
> This was obviously before the match! Argentina were terrible!!


 Could have gone with a gmt. i'm assuming one is in local/russian time and the other in Argentinean


----------



## scottswatches

and after the game










Meanwhile


----------



## Filterlab

On ITV Sport, who's the daft African trollop who talks like she's played in the World Cup? Can't ITV afford real male football players to commentate?

Not a patch on the legend that is Gary Lineker and his mates on BBC. And I normally reject all BBC crap. :laughing2dw:


----------



## scottswatches

Filterlab said:


> On ITV Sport, who's the daft African trollop who talks like she's played in the World Cup?


 Her name is Eni Aluko and she has played in three world cups as part of the 102 caps she won for England. She now plays for Juventus.

how does that compare to your stats?


----------



## Filterlab

scottswatches said:


> Her name is Eni Aluko and she has played in three world cups as part of the 102 caps she won for England. She now plays for Juventus.
> 
> how does that compare to your stats?


 But not in the men's game which is a lot faster, harder and more aggressive; so her knowledge is negligible.

I've not played football at any level, but I'm neither commentating nor pretending I know a lot about it.

And I've never heard of her or seen her before. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Cassie-O

I don't know much about football, but that last goal from the German team was absolutely amazing! :king:



Filterlab said:


> Not a patch on the legend that is Gary Lineker and his mates on BBC.


 I prefer that aswell. Only bonus when it's on ITV in the evening during the week is no soaps! :thumbs_up:


----------



## richy176

Filterlab said:


> On ITV Sport, who's the daft African trollop who talks like she's played in the World Cup?


 Racist and Sexist in one post - congratulations


----------



## Filterlab

And yet if I'd have said "the daft, grey haired bloke" it would have been ignored. It's neither, thank you. As my wife is African your insinuation is unwelcome.

Who's the young chap in red who stands with the referees at the start of the match?


----------



## Cassie-O

Linguard, what a goal! :clap:


----------



## xellos99

Filterlab said:


> On ITV Sport, who's the daft African trollop who talks like she's played in the World Cup? Can't ITV afford real male football players to commentate?
> 
> Not a patch on the legend that is Gary Lineker and his mates on BBC. And I normally reject all BBC crap. :laughing2dw:


 You sound like a football hooligan. That is exactly how the talk


----------



## Filterlab

Never even raised my voice to anyone, but thanks for your in depth analysis of my life. :laughing2dw:

Who's the young chap in the red who stands with the referees at the start of the match?

5-0 at half time! I can hardly believe it! Great play and Panama seem somewhat naughty.


----------



## richy176

Filterlab said:


> As my wife is an African trollop your insinuation is unwelcome.


 If you had said this then I could understand you not appreciating my comment :bash:


----------



## Filterlab

You've met her then? :laughing2dw:

Still trying to get this answered...

Who's﻿ the ﻿young chap in the red who stands with the referees at the start of the m﻿atch?﻿﻿


----------



## AVO

Filterlab said:


> Who's﻿﻿ the ﻿you﻿ng ch﻿ap i﻿n the re﻿d﻿


 Might be the kid who takes the pennants? Or head ball-boy?


----------



## WRENCH

scottswatches said:


> Meanwhile


 One way of getting rid of what's left in a choked washing machine after your grannies pants have been washed in it.


----------



## Biker

That great big stupid beardy Swedish sub, single handedly gave the game to Germany. Ragin'

Superb performance from England (who ever thought we'd say this again??)

Columbia, my favourite performance this far.

BTW can any over the commentators possibly talk any more drivel!? The commentary is killing me.


----------



## Caller.

Biker said:


> That great big stupid beardy Swedish sub, single handedly gave the game to Germany. Ragin'
> 
> Superb performance from England (who ever thought we'd say this again??)


 When he of the beard of wonder wandered on, I had my doubts and in view of his shocking display, not just giving the fatal free kick away, but for just being generally completely useless whilst he 'graced' the game, I'd have to say the poor chap was way out of his depth and can't think what the manager was thinking of? Sad to see he suffered racial abuse after the game.

As for England. I thought we were sh**e and I ain't kidding. The heat might have had something to do with it, but we couldn't string two passes together and the three at the back need to sharpen up. Sad to see that Sterling still played as if he doesn't belong and he just doesn't seem to be on the same wavelength of the rest of the team. Being a Chelsea fan I was also disappointed with Loftus - Cheek. This guy has everything, but he has to be more assertive and get more involved. In too many games, he just drifts in and out instead of taking the game by the scruff of the neck, as he should be doing.

We won easily against a poor team and didn't build on the 1st half we had against Tunisia.

Fingers crossed they prove their worth against the Belgium's! :thumbsup:


----------



## Biker

I don't know, I think the performance against Panama was completely different, against Tunisia there was too much mincing about in our own half and a distincy lack of forward attack, against Panama it was all attack, in my view a better performance all round.

However, Belgium will be the acid test. I really can't wait to see Columbia again.

I watched Iran and Portugal last night and witnessed the most appalling refereeing ever, at this level you would think the referees would be razor sharp, but they have all been abysmal.


----------



## Henryviii

Biker said:


> ...I watched Iran and Portugal last night and witnessed the most appalling refereeing ever, at this level you would think the referees would be razor sharp, but they have all been abysmal.


 I watched this too.

For me, this is exactly why football (or Soccer, where I am from many many moons ago) lacks so much credibility. Inconsistent umpiring, players diving, playing for the free... added the shambles that the VAR can bring in it to...oh well, to each their own.

To be fair though, the ref in the ENG v PAN didn't stand for "silly-ness" and it was refrshing to see a ref actually see what was going on.


----------



## Biker

Henryviii said:


> I watched this too.
> 
> For me, this is exactly why football (or Soccer, where I am from many many moons ago) lacks so much credibility. Inconsistent umpiring, players diving, playing for the free... added the shambles that the VAR can bring in it to...oh well, to each their own.
> 
> To be fair though, the ref in the ENG v PAN didn't stand for "silly-ness" and it was refrshing to see a ref actually see what was going on.


 ...and this is why I only ever watch the world cup. There is far too much 'mincing, diving, and ballet dancing' in soccer for me these days.

I am more into American Football, I actually played this for about 12 years.


----------



## Henryviii

Biker said:


> ...'mincing, diving, and ballet dancing' ...


 haha, quality!

Would love to post a link, but I'd rather avoid a ban ...a quick google search: "aussie man reviews soccer".


----------



## mach 0.0013137

It certainly is taking a long time to dry...










:tongue:


----------



## Biker

mach 0.0013137 said:


> It certainly is taking a long time to dry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tongue:


 Oh excellent! I have just built a raised bed in my garden, when that fence has dried you can come round and paint the bed whilst I watch the football.. :thumbs_up:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Biker said:


> Oh excellent! I have just built a raised bed in my garden, when that fence has dried you can come round and paint the bed whilst I watch the football.. :thumbs_up:


 Dream on :Snore: :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH

Biker said:


> Oh excellent! I have just built a raised bed in my garden, when that fence has dried you can come round and paint the bed whilst I watch the football.. :thumbs_up:


 Watching paint dry is an entirely different sport to actually applying paint. :crazy5vh:


----------



## deano1956

each to his own, boys each to his own :biggrin: to be honest I am finding this world cup rather interesting with loads to talk about , moan about & discuss, and its even nearly made Alan shearer swear on TV! :laugh: Germany sporny( Yorkshire for lucky gits ) as ever :yes:

deano


----------



## richy176

Liked Shearer's suggestion a bout allowing a temporary substitution while a player is being checked by the medics - same as the `blood substitutions' in rugby so that once the player has been stitched back together they can come back onto the pitch and it does not count as an `official' substitution.


----------



## Teg62x

I'm just hoping that Argentina and Nigeria will be a bit more exciting than last nights games.


----------



## deano1956

France v Denmark game was dire , both had qualified, first 0-0 draw this cup , they may as well stayed in the dressing rooms :biggrin:

deano


----------



## scottswatches

Felt sorry for Nigeria tonight.

But now the prospect of France vs Argentina leaves a dilemma. Who do I want to lose more?


----------



## Stan

scottswatches said:


> Felt sorry for Nigeria tonight.
> 
> But now the prospect of France vs Argentina leaves a dilemma. Who do I want to lose more?


 I wanted to say something glib, but wouldn't Argentina vs England be the final to watch. Without any help from God's "handyman"? :biggrin:


----------



## Biker

I don't want to see Argentina go any further, because my hatred level cannot go up much higher.


----------



## richy176

So much love on the forum for other countries


----------



## Biker

RN Serving member in 1982, some losses can never be replaced.


----------



## Teg62x

Stan said:


> I wanted to say something glib, but wouldn't Argentina vs England be the final to watch. Without any help from God's "handyman"? :biggrin:


 And what about Madonna!! He should give up on the drugs right now!!! He won't see another World Cup, that's for sure!


----------



## Davey P

Teg62x said:


> And what about Madonna!! He should give up on the drugs right now!!! He won't see another World Cup, that's for sure!


 Er, what's Madonna got to do with anything...? :tongue:

:laughing2dw:


----------



## scottswatches

Davey P said:


> Er, what's Madonna got to do with anything...? :tongue:
> 
> :laughing2dw:


 She sang ruined Don't cry for me Argentina

This is better


----------



## Teg62x

Alright smart asses!!! MARADONNA. :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## bowie

The Germans are out I don't believe it :clap:


----------



## richy176

bowie said:


> The Germans are out I don't believe it :clap:


 They had a quiet Grexit?


----------



## Teg62x

Brazil second half was better, started to show a bit more skill.


----------



## Teg62x

Well all ready for the England match!


----------



## Roy

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.facebook.com/OhMyGoal.KeliNetwork/videos/1900681793325658/


----------



## Teg62x

Oh dear!! Good goal from Belgium though.


----------



## Teg62x

Was a little disappointed, thought they gave away too much.


----------



## BondandBigM

There was a certain enevability about it










The Englanders lost










It kicked off and the Plods turned up

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## r-macus

A loss can work in their favour for the matchups. After i seen belgium play their first game I said they would make the final, lets see. Should have seen the odds and took a punt


----------



## Teg62x

r-macus said:


> A loss can work in their favour for the matchups. After i seen belgium play their first game I said they would make the final, lets see. Should have seen the odds and took a punt


 I think they might struggle with Columbia!


----------



## BondandBigM

r-macus said:


> A loss can work in their favour for the matchups. After i seen belgium play their first game I said they would make the final, lets see. Should have seen the odds and took a punt


 Totally negative, any sport I played when I was a fit youngster win lose or draw and regardless off the outcome I played to win.

Being second is in my book is as good as last.



:biggrin:

Just as an asides you were beaten by a better team


----------



## xellos99

Teg62x said:


> I think they might struggle with Columbia!


 Never know with VAR and the officials at the cup.

Seems like a mad house to me, a totally unintentional handball and its red card and a penalty lol


----------



## Stan

BondandBigM said:


> Totally negative, any sport I played when I was a fit youngster win lose or draw and regardless off the outcome I played to win.
> 
> Being second is in my book is as good as last.
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> Just as an asides you were beaten by a better team


 At least "we" are in the tournament. 

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Biker

Teg62x said:


> I think they might struggle with Columbia!


 Totally agree, the Columbia game I watched was by far the best in the tournament.


----------



## BondandBigM

Stan said:


> At least "we" are in the tournament.
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 Not for long though.

:laugh: :laugh:

After the footie and the bare knuckle boxing










We had a fire and generally annoyed Phyco Bob from upstairs, and incase you are concerned about Bill's welfare he only got a little bit singed by a few stray embers.

He'll be fine though which is more than can be said about my good Fila trackie top

:biggrin:


----------



## Stan

BondandBigM said:


> Not for long though.


 Perhaps, but at least England were selected to go to the tournament :wink: .

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM

Stan said:


> Perhaps, but at least England were selected to go to the tournament :wink: .
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 I'm beginning to think that seeing as you only post comments in the hours of darkness that you are a bit of a Vampire

Have you been to Whitby recently

:biggrin:


----------



## Stan

BondandBigM said:


> I'm beginning to think that seeing as you only post comments in the hours of darkness that you are a bit of a Vampire
> 
> Have you been to Whitby recently
> 
> :biggrin:


 I don't think you are really paying attention. 

However you could be right, the fat woman up the road looks rather pale. :huh:

I wouldn't even go there. It's not my fault. :wheelchair:

Seriously, I post on the forum after viewing my evening movie, if I find something of interest. But, I'm often in my coffin by 2am. During the day I stay out of the sun and have minor work to perform.

We all need to make our world operate effectively. :yes:


----------



## Henryviii

Great to see Croatia get up over Denmark...

Croatia were robbed of a certain goal but the dodgy Dane, but he did the right thing by them - obviously he'd do anything to stop it! can't believe he got away with it..."trying to plat the ball" yeah right!! Great penalty shoot out though.


----------



## Biker

Spain V Russia, the commentary was drivel..

"Spain are waiting fore an opportunity to open up to mount an attack" They should have said, "The Russian defence are all over Spain like a nasty rash!"

Spain deserved to lose more than Russia deserved to win, so a just result I think.


----------



## scottswatches

One of England, Colombia, Sweden, Switzerland, Croatia or Russia will definitely be in the Moscow final on 15 July

Just saying. They all have threats, but so does England


----------



## Filterlab

Superb goals from Japan so far, just great play! ⚽


----------



## Filterlab

Come on Japan!


----------



## Teg62x

Filterlab said:


> Come on Japan!


 Fantastic second half!! I did feel sorry for Japan, but they just couldn't sustain the momentum they started with.


----------



## Pete wilding

Belgium v Brazil might be tasty


----------



## Filterlab

Teg62x said:


> Fantastic second half!! I did feel sorry for Japan, but they just couldn't sustain the momentum they started with.


 They played absolutely superbly and should be proud of their game. One of the best so far, and proof that no one should ever underestimate any team. :thumbsup:


----------



## Biker

Filterlab said:


> They played absolutely superbly and should be proud of their game. One of the best so far, and proof that no one should ever underestimate any team. :thumbsup:


 Totally agree and I am gutted that Belgium won.


----------



## Henryviii

Not long now! Come On ENGLAND!!!!


----------



## Filterlab

Henryviii said:


> Not long now! Come On ENGLAND!!!!


 I do believe there's a soccer match on this evening.


----------



## Henryviii

Filterlab said:


> I do believe there's a soccer match on this evening.


 F*** it, I will take you with me. You might learn something...

About soccer?

No mate. Not about soccer, AND FOR F**** SAKE, STOP SAYING SOCCER!

Tongue in cheek, of course


----------



## Biker

We all called it soccer as kids too.


----------



## Caller.

35 minutes to kick off and 5 minutes until the live coverage starts! :biggrin:


----------



## Teg62x

Ready to start watching. :thumbsup:


----------



## Filterlab

@Henryviii Top man good sir! :laughing2dw: o


----------



## Teg62x

I think England need Joe Jordan on to sort out these Colombians, I can't see them trying it on with big Joe with his teeth oot!! :laughing2dw:


----------



## Henryviii

Teg62x said:


> I think England need Joe Jordan on to sort out these Colombians, I can't see them trying it on with big Joe with his teeth oot!! :laughing2dw:


 The sooner the better! "different football culture" PC way of "saying bunch of mongrels"... what's that now, 5 yellows??


----------



## Karrusel

Teg62x said:


> I think England need Joe Jordan on to sort out these Colombians, I can't see them trying it on with big Joe with his teeth oot!! :laughing2dw:


 With Norman Hunter as his sidekick...they wouldn't come back for seconds!!

:yes:


----------



## Filterlab

AAAARGH!

Last 2.5 feckin minutes?!!!

AAAARGH!


----------



## wrenny1969

It's on but I can't watch it any more.


----------



## Teg62x




----------



## Karrusel

I told ya notta pi$$ on my boots...










:biggrin:


----------



## Teg62x

I hate penalties !


----------



## Filterlab

Teg62x said:


> I hate penalties !


 Me too. Zero skill.


----------



## Teg62x

Well done :thumbs_up:


----------



## Filterlab

Chest pains, and WAHOOOOOO!


----------



## Karrusel

Have just opened another bottle....hic!

:biggrin:


----------



## Filterlab

:thumbsup: :thumbs_up: :clap:


----------



## deano1956

why do they put us through this, anyway bring on the sweds , well done boys :clap:

deano


----------



## bridgeman

T



deano1956 said:


> why do they put us through this, anyway bring on the sweds , well done boys :clap:
> 
> deano


 Could they beat S Wednesday????? :laugh:


----------



## deano1956

bridgeman said:


> T
> 
> Could they beat S Wednesday????? :laugh:


 as long a they don't play like turnips :laugh:

deano


----------



## wrenny1969

Dirty team those Columbians. Deserved to lose.


----------



## Filterlab

wrenny1969 said:


> Dirty team those Columbians. Deserved to lose.


 More yellow cards than Happy Families. :laughing2dw:


----------



## scottswatches

Now I have to find a family friendly pub in Blackpool to see the game on Saturday. That's like trying to find a virgin at the end of an 18-30's fortnight!


----------



## Karrusel

scottswatches said:


> Now I have to find a family friendly pub in Blackpool to see the game


 How far is the Sultan's place from Blackpool ?

Just a thought...

:biggrin:


----------



## richy176

bridgeman said:


> T
> 
> Could they beat S Wednesday????? :laugh:


 Easily , although they might struggle against S United


----------



## scottswatches

richy176 said:


> Easily , although they might struggle against S United


 There were originally seven teams in Sheffield, and each played on a different day of the week. Eventually six of them merged and became United, just leaving the team that played on Wednesday as not part of the group, hence the names. True fact


----------



## Biker

The game was a bit frustrating because when Columbia stopped being dirty they can actually play a tasty game. If they hadn't turned it into a morass, they stood a good chance of winning honestly. Still, after that performance they got what they deserved.

I think Sweden will be a tough game, I think England may lose to them if they play like they did last night.


----------



## Filterlab

scottswatches said:


> Eventually six of them merged and became United...


 Blimey, that was a big team! :swoon:


----------



## deano1956

Biker said:


> I think Sweden will be a tough game, I think England may lose to them if they play like they did last night.


 agreed ! we will have to be a lot better in the final third . don't think I can remember in recent history a opposition team cheat like the Colombians did last night , trying to dig the penalty spot up , its all visible now, and the head butt should have been a red card! did not deserve to go through, even if England played cra*, loved the reaction of ian wright not looking :biggrin: and the team in the studio when dyer scored.

bring on Saturday :clap:

deano


----------



## BondandBigM

Karrusel said:


> How far is the Sultan's place from Blackpool ?
> 
> Just a thought...
> 
> :biggrin:


 A66 and keep going until you get to the North Sea at the other side

:laugh: :laugh:

I'm a bit p!ssed off, never been so busy at work and not had a day off for ages and hardly had a chance to watch any of it.

Still should be home on time on Saturday for a run out to watch it.


----------



## Karrusel

BondandBigM said:


> A66 and keep going until you get to the North Sea at the other side
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> I'm a bit p!ssed off, never been so busy at work and not had a day off for ages and hardly had a chance to watch any of it.
> 
> Still should be home on time on Saturday for a run out to watch it.


 Good man :thumbsup:

We poor retires are reliant on your 'Double Bubble' contributions!

:tongue:


----------



## Caller.

I'm just grateful that most of my near neighbours are away, or they have split up and left, which currently only leaves the lady opposite and her young boy, because in the time it took from the penalty to be awarded to the time it was taken, I was screaming blue murder at the Colombians and at the incompetence of the referee. Which was at about 2.10 in the morning! If Pam was here she'd be forcing me to calm down and ruin the fun! :biggrin:

After the game, because of watching and reading the reaction and then chatting on-line to others, I lost track of time. When I finally headed to my pit, I noticed light coming from under the curtains, peeped outside and then checked the watch and it was 6am!! 

Agree with the above about the final third, some of our play was nice but that's where it fell down. Sterling was a major culprit - again.


----------



## Caller.

One good thing about last nights result is that we have really p**sed off Maradona, him with the big boobies! :laughing2dw:

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/world-cup/2018/07/04/maradona-launches-anti-england-rant-calls-world-cup-victory/


----------



## deano1956

Caller. said:


> . Sterling was a major culprit - again


 he's fast but his first touch is atrocious, with either foot! I would play rashford.

deano


----------



## Doolittle

It's coooming home, it's coooming home...who cares about a pacemaker ?? It's coooming home!!!


----------



## scottswatches

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.facebook.com/OnlyFoolsandLegends/videos/1060929510736315/?t=47

One for @themysterybidder


----------



## wrenny1969

scottswatches said:


> http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.facebook.com/OnlyFoolsandLegends/videos/1060929510736315/?t=47
> 
> One for @themysterybidder


 Can't believe I'm 9hours behind the curve, Just saw this on twitter and was going to post for @themysterybidder oh well sentiment was there.


----------



## richy176

wrenny1969 said:


> Can't believe I'm 9hours behind the curve, Just saw this on twitter and was going to post for @themysterybidder oh well sentiment was there.


 Don't worry about it - just old age creeping up


----------



## Doolittle

Just a few hours to go...I don't know you guys, but I've run out of nails already!!


----------



## Biker

Oh it'll be a Swedish end to the English dream......


----------



## Filterlab

The Sweden vs England game's tomorrow though isn't it? Or did I miss a day?! :laughing2dw:


----------



## Biker

Aye tomoz..


----------



## Teg62x

Well done Belgium, :thumbs_up: great first half.


----------



## Teg62x

Fantastic game tonight, goodbye Brazil.


----------



## Filterlab

Belgium look mighty strong. Contender for winning the cup?

Great game against Brazil, so close to equalising at the end. Enjoyable match.


----------



## Caller.

Brilliant game! I thought the effort Marcello made to block De Bruyne's shot for the 2nd goal was super human, he should be really proud of himself - not!


----------



## Ging

I don't normally watch football but I've really got into this world cup. I found this don't know if it's been put up as I've just found the tread and have not read all the posts yet .I found it funny

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/videos/south-african-kfc-trolls-neymars-ridiculous-fake-injury-antics/85705773/


----------



## Doolittle

Biker said:


> Oh it'll be a Swedish end to the English dream......


 Couldn't it be 2012 again??


----------



## Filterlab

I do believe there's some kind of kick about on at 3-ish.

Judging by the flags, I think St. George will be returning to kick a dragon's head about the place.



Ging said:


> I don't normally watch football but I've really got into this world cup. I found this don't know if it's been put up as I've just found the tread and have not read all the posts yet .I found it funny
> 
> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/videos/south-african-kfc-trolls-neymars-ridiculous-fake-injury-antics/85705773/


 Very good! :laugh:


----------



## r-macus

Wow there's a game on today. You would never know as there has been no media coverage about it. :teethsmile:


----------



## WRENCH




----------



## Filterlab

Odds are stacked. :laughing2dw:










Come on In-ger-land!


----------



## Cassie-O

Things you need before watching England v Sweden.

1 - A cushion to watch the game from behind.

2 - A packet of Strepsils to relieve any sore throats from shouting at the result.

3 - Something soft but non breakable to throw at the television.

4 - A box of tissues to cry into at the end result. :laughing2dw:



Filterlab said:


> Odds are stacked. :laughing2dw:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on In-ger-land!


 Sounds like a good investment. Rodney, this time tomorrow we could be mill-yon-aires! :thumbsup: :king:


----------



## Teg62x

A really jittery start from both teams! :angry:


----------



## Cassie-O




----------



## Teg62x

Haha spoke too soon 1 - 0 engerland :thumbs_up:

Typical, I went to the fridge to get my first beer and.......... missed the goal. :angry:


----------



## Filterlab

GET STERLING OFF!

He's rubbish. Fumbles everything that comes his way!


----------



## Roy

Filterlab said:


> GET STERLING OFF!
> 
> He's rubbish. Fumbles everything that comes his way!


 Yep waste of space, either get him off or don't pass to him :laugh:


----------



## Teg62x

Roy said:


> Yep waste of space, either get him off or don't pass to him :laugh:


 He CAN run though! :yes:


----------



## Roy

Teg62x said:


> He CAN run though! :yes:


 Yeah but he can't score, pass or keep the ball :laugh:


----------



## Filterlab

Teg62x said:


> He CAN run though! :yes:


 He can, but just not with a ball. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Teg62x

Just saw this haha



2/0


----------



## WRENCH

Looks like I've jinxed it. :angry:


----------



## Filterlab

2 nil! :clap:


----------



## Doolittle

Biker said:


> Oh it'll be a Swedish end to the English dream......


 Gimme those ends anytime!!!


----------



## wrenny1969

Let the nation rejoice :toot:


----------



## Doolittle

It's coooming home, it's coooming home!!!


----------



## Filterlab

Peep peep!


----------



## wrenny1969

WRENCH said:


>


 poor show, us English always support the Scots, admittedly it's mostly through our taxes but the sentiment is there :biggrin:


----------



## r-macus

I'm happy for them, but dear god the media will milk this until the next world cup if they win the next match or not.


----------



## wrenny1969

r-macus said:


> I'm happy for them, but dear god the media will milk this until the next world cup if they win the next match or not.


 Gareth Southgate and the team deserve to be shielded from our media. I'd like to see him tweet messages and bypass the papers. He seems a good sort.


----------



## Doolittle

wrenny1969 said:


> Gareth Southgate and the team deserve to be shielded from our media. I'd﻿ like to see him tweet messages and bypass the papers. He seems a good sort.


 He did the right thing. Want to win a world cup, or a medal? Bet on your kids!! Trust the young ones, stand some tears and disappointments on the process and time WILL prove you right!! It's those incredible kids who deserve the shield!!


----------



## wrenny1969

Doolittle said:


> He did the right thing. Want to win a world cup, or a medal? Bet on your kids!! Trust the young ones, stand some tears and disappointments on the process and time WILL prove you right!! It's those incredible kids who deserve the shield!!


 Did that team look young or what? I'm not into football but they were taking lads off that would look healthier than me going in, and that was deep into the game. And yes you are right but managers need it too.


----------



## Doolittle

Choosing is always painful...and risky!!


----------



## WRENCH

wrenny1969 said:


> poor show, us English always support the Scots, admittedly it's mostly through our taxes but the sentiment is there :biggrin:


 That's wearing about as thin as my kilt. I seem to recall that mostly when anyone of Scots origin wins anything they automatically become "British" so I suppose I should be greatful that "Britian" won the world cup in 1966. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Karrusel

WRENCH said:


> That's wearing about as thin as my kilt. I seem to recall that mostly when anyone of Scots origin wins anything they automatically become "British" so I suppose I should be greatful that "Britian" won the world cup in 1966. :laughing2dw:


 Sadly, in 1966 no Scotsman was eligible to play for the England team... 

:tongue:


----------



## Cassie-O

What's the difference between The Invisible Man and the Scotland football team?

More chance of seeing The Invisible Man at the World Cup! :laughing2dw:

Can I join in the celebrations when England win a match even though I'm North of the Border? :yahoo: That match today was a pleasure to watch instead of all the constant pushing and shoving that was in the previous match. I would really like to see England going the whole way and winning this thing. :king:


----------



## AVO

As a true and unbiased citizen of the UK I am very much looking forward to Scotland's next World Cup match.

Remind me, when is it?


----------



## Cassie-O

AVO said:


> As a true and unbiased citizen of the UK I am very much looking forward to Scotland's next World Cup match.
> 
> Remind me, when is it?


 




:thumbsup:


----------



## wrenny1969

themysterybidder said:


> What's the difference between The Invisible Man and the Scotland football team?
> 
> More chance of seeing The Invisible Man at the World Cup! :laughing2dw:
> 
> Can I join in the celebrations when England win a match even though I'm North of the Border? :yahoo: That match today was a pleasure to watch instead of all the constant pushing and shoving that was in the previous match. I would really like to see England going the whole way and winning this thing. :king:


 of course you can :clap:


----------



## richy176

WRENCH said:


> That's wearing about as thin as my kilt. I seem to recall that mostly when anyone of Scots origin wins anything they automatically become "British" so I suppose I should be greatful that "Britian" won the world cup in 1966. :laughing2dw:


 I remember at one of the winter Olympics when the commentators referred to the Scottish women's curling team and you are absolutely correct - when they started to look like medal winners it became the British curling team!!!!

When we have the 6 nations rugby I will cheer on any of the UK teams against France and Italy and England and Wales against those two ant Scotland and Ireland. When England play Wales I just enjoy the game as I was born in England but my late wife was Welsh - but overall I prefer the passionate way that Wales play rather than the more clinical way of England.

The worst one was when the press reported Andy Murray for saying he would support any team playing England. Apparently the real story was that he was chatting with Tim Henman and Andy asked Tim who he would be supporting - Tim replied something like "well, it won't be Scotland' and then Tim asked Andy who he would support and that was the quote that got all the attention. :taz: :taz:


----------



## Karrusel

themysterybidder said:


> Can I join in the celebrations when England win a match even though I'm North of the Border? :yahoo:


 Just remember to bring your purse :yes:

Your funny money is still legal currency in our fine licensed establishments!

:biggrin:

:thumbsup:


----------



## richy176

themysterybidder said:


> What's the difference between The Invisible Man and the Scotland football team?
> 
> More chance of seeing The Invisible Man at the World Cup! :laughing2dw:
> 
> Can I join in the celebrations when England win a match even though I'm North of the Border? ﻿ :yahoo: That match today was a pleasure to watch instead of all the constant pushing and shoving that was in the previous match. I would really like to see England going the whole way and winning this thing. :king:


 Why not - you have already pinched Del Boy


----------



## Cassie-O

richy176 said:


> Why not - you have already pinched Del Boy


 Yes, but where have I pinched him? :naughty:


----------



## wrenny1969

themysterybidder said:


> Yes, but where have I pinched him? :naughty:


 plonka? :tongue:


----------



## richy176

themysterybidder said:


> Yes, but where have I pinched him? :naughty:


 A gentleman like myself would never ask a Lady such a question but there was a rumour that you had studied in the Trump school. :biggrin: :biggrin: It amused me when the press criticised Theresa May for holding hands with Trump but to my mind it was just to make sure she knew where it was. :OyVey:


----------



## WRENCH

:laughing2dw:










When did the BBC employ Alan Partridge and his mate as World Cup commentators ?


----------



## Stan

WRENCH said:


> :laughing2dw:
> 
> 
> 
> When did the BBC employ Alan Partridge and his mate as World Cup commentators ?


 When Scotland were last in the World cup. :wink:


----------



## WRENCH

Stan said:


> When Scotland were last in the World cup. :wink:


 Wrong, Alan Partridge wasn't born when Scotland were last in the world cup.


----------



## AVO

Unusual shield, that. Needs to be read from bottom to top...

Scotland no hope.


----------



## Stan

WRENCH said:


> Wrong, Alan Partridge wasn't born when Scotland were last in the world cup.


 So, he's under 20 years old then? :laugh:

Scotland were last in the World cup in 1998.


----------



## WRENCH

Stan said:


> So, he's under 20 years old then? :laugh:
> 
> Scotland were last in the World cup in 1998.


 Just checking.










:thumbsup:

Seriously, I don't really care who wins. I watched the England/Sweden game, and compared to Russia/Croatia, it was pretty slow, lacklustre, and slow paced.


----------



## Stan

WRENCH said:


> Just checking.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Seriously, I don't really care who wins.


 I'm not that bothered me'sen to be honest, but a bit of distraction from the BREXIT mess is refreshing, imo. :wink:


----------



## RSR934

Filterlab said:


> GET STERLING OFF!
> 
> He's rubbish. Fumbles everything that comes his way!


 Me and my son don't normally do footie (rugby usually) and neither of us know much about it. But we both said exactly the same thing.


----------



## WRENCH

Stan said:


> bit of﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ distra﻿ction fro﻿m the BREX﻿IT m﻿e﻿ss i﻿s﻿﻿ refreshing, imo. :wink:  ﻿﻿﻿


 Agreed, but the BBC (radio 4 this morning) even managed to connect the two, just to spoil things.


----------



## Stan

WRENCH said:


> Agreed, but the BBC (radio 4 this morning) even managed to connect the two, just to spoil things.


 Yes, it has to be kept fresh. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## RSR934

WRENCH said:


> :laughing2dw:
> 
> 
> 
> When did the BBC employ Alan Partridge and his mate as World Cup commentators ?


 I didn't even know the NHS had a football team, never mind being allowed in the world cup. Excuse my dyslexia.


----------



## Filterlab

RSR934 said:


> Me and my son don't normally do footie (rugby usually) and neither of us know much about it. But we both said exactly the same thing.


 Me neither to be honest. But my eyes work and Sterling's definitely a weak link. Clear for all to see, whether in the football know or not.

:thumbsup:

It's been a very interesting World Cup this one.



WRENCH said:


> :laughing2dw:
> 
> 
> 
> When did the BBC employ Alan Partridge and his mate as World Cup commentators ?


 GOAL! He must have a foot like a traction engine


----------



## wrenny1969

Just seen a Gareth Southgate "lookalike" being interviewed on the BBC, nothing like him :biggrin:

Less alcohol for me today as I remind myself that I don't even like football, attention now shifts to British GP, maybe I'll have just the one.


----------



## r-macus

Well I like a booze up and whatever. But the scenes today pretty much sum up why the brits are the most hated tourist. Yobish knob behaviour.


----------



## Biker

No I think Stirling's doing a good job of fouling up the defence, admittedly he can't get it near the net but all of the defence's he's been up against have definitely been harried so if he continues to do this then the strikers can get amongst it better.

As for the last game Kane didn't seem to get involved, every time Stirling got near the box Kane should have been there not jogging around at the halfway line.


----------



## Filterlab

France vs Belgium. What do we think?


----------



## scottswatches

Filterlab said:


> France vs Belgium. What do we think?


 hopefully a bloodbath with multiple injuries and red cards :naughty:


----------



## Filterlab

Call. :thumbsup:


----------



## Caller.

Even stevens at the moment. Good game though, hard to predict a winner.


----------



## Filterlab

I reckon Belgium, but it is a tricky call. Evenly matched.


----------



## deano1956

who ever wins this ( tonight's game ) will be world cup winners , you heard it here first :biggrin: England/ Croatia don't have this skill level I am afraid

deano


----------



## Pete wilding

Some very talented players on show,very evenly matched,mbappe is lighting,suspect one of these will win world cup


----------



## JoT

Good result for England, if we get through Croatia I fancy our chances more against France than I do Belgium


----------



## Caller.

Deadly dull in the end. France got the goal and just shut the game down, blocked the creativity from the Belgium's and just waited for the whistle. I can't make out how good they are and for all their skill they needed a goal from a corner. Can't understand Martinez either, nothing was happening for Belgium, so why take Fellaini off? They should have stuck him up front with Lukaku and gone route 1 and fed off scraps.

Hope England make it through. I think we'd have a chance against the French. I would have feared Belgium more.


----------



## Doolittle

Fortunately, I'll have to work during the whole first half...nice way to show my cowardice!! :blush:


----------



## Stan

It would be nice if England got through to the final, but I wouldn't be too upset if they don't. :wink:

Southgate and his team have brought us up out of the dirt for the first time in years, IMO.

If they come home after tomorrow's game, I will be proud that they've got so far.

Well done lads. :thumbsup:


----------



## scottswatches

Stan said:


> If they come home after tomorrow's game, I will be proud that they've got so far.


 No chance!

there is the utterly pointless third place game on Saturday at worst!

The french are a challenge for whomever reaches the final tonight, but they do have the capacity to implode at any point. Headbutt in the final anyone?


----------



## Biker

I think Belgium played the better game, they just couldn't put the finish together. I would have preferred Belgium as we have already played them and know what to shut down. They could do the same to us but England are the best at set plays so far.

And yes, I totally agree, England have gone out there with modesty, humility and honesty, leaving all the egos out of the squad was a genius move. They have acquitted themselves with great aplomb.


----------



## Filterlab

Given the evenness of play quality in this World Cup, I really think England have as good a chance as any other team currently in. If they keep their level heads, persistent play and clean behaviour up, then I think they could defeat Croatia today.

But even if they don't, this team has been a fine team and worthy of praise, as has Gareth Southgate's management. Good stuff. :thumbs_up:


----------



## Filterlab

GOOOOOAAAALLLLL!!!

Within the first five minutes!


----------



## Teg62x

Fu****g great goal as well. :thumbs_up:


----------



## Filterlab

The Russian crowd seem to be rather pro-England.

I wonder why?! :laughing2dw:


----------



## Teg62x

Filterlab said:


> The Russian crowd seem to be rather pro-England.
> 
> I wonder why?! :laughing2dw:


 More anti Vida than pro England I think!


----------



## Filterlab

Teg62x said:


> More anti Vida than pro England I think!


 That'll do for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## deano1956

half way there, but again sterling frustrating takes a age to figure out what to do with the ball!, fast yes , but has not got a pass in him, opposition take the ball from his toes

we should be 3 up, anyway 45 mins more com on

deano


----------



## scottswatches

I feel like I'm pi55ing pine cones here. Nerves!


----------



## Steve D UK

Aaaaaaaargggghhh!


----------



## deano1956

1-1 Croatia been on top since half time it was comin :mad0218: g


----------



## wrenny1969

Sedation anyone? I chose the wrong day to give up crack


----------



## Teg62x

:sign_wtf: they have turned to **** in the second half!!!


----------



## Filterlab

wrenny1969 said:


> I chose the wrong day to give up crack


 Said the bishop to the actress.


----------



## Teg62x

Jesus England were all over them in the first half! What happened?


----------



## Filterlab

They remembered that they are England? :laughing2dw:


----------



## Karrusel

Yokel's been at their half time oranges. 

:tongue:


----------



## Teg62x

A bit better but Jesus get a grip England.


----------



## martinzx

C'mon England you can do it... :biggrin:


----------



## Filterlab

No they can't!

We made it to the semis, so not bad.


----------



## wrenny1969

Oops


----------



## Cassie-O

Nooooooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scottswatches

Bring on Vardy


----------



## Teg62x

Arghhhhhhh


----------



## Filterlab

All too late now.


----------



## deano1956

its over , good effort boys 

deano


----------



## Cassie-O

It turns out England are coming home, not football unfortunately.


----------



## scottswatches

sa maison de retour


----------



## Teg62x

Well done guys


----------



## WRENCH

What's coming home ?


----------



## Doolittle

Well done England!! Remember these are just kids!! First time in a World Cup and among the first four is more than something!!

Aaannd, don't forget Saturday's match against Belgium, I'm sure it'll be gorgeous!!


----------



## Teg62x

Doolittle said:


> Well done England!! Remember these are just kids!! First time in a World Cup and among the first four is more than something!!
> 
> Aaannd, don't forget Saturday's match against Belgium, I'm sure it'll be gorgeous!!


 It's better to be third than fourth!


----------



## Foxdog

They're coming home

They're coming home

They're coming, England's coming home.


----------



## Doolittle

Foxdog said:


> They're coming home
> 
> They're coming home
> 
> They're coming, England's coming home.


 Just a little more fuel and it'll cross the Channel, just wait and see!!


----------



## Biker

Croatia owned the second half.

Still hung over!


----------



## Caller.

I think they should scrap the 3rd and 4th place match. No-one is interested. You're either the World Champions, runner-up or semi-finalist. No-one ever talks about who finished 3rd or 4th. It will just be two reserve teams again.


----------



## relaxer7

Well done England - against all odds they did us proud!


----------



## r-macus

relaxer7 said:


> Well done England - against all odds they did us proud!


 I want to agree, fair enough they play the same amount of games as the others, but their path to the match could have been described as easier. It's the media and the yob antics that disgust me from football.


----------



## Biker

Caller. said:


> I think they should scrap the 3rd and 4th place match. No-one is interested. You're either the World Champions, runner-up or semi-finalist. No-one ever talks about who finished 3rd or 4th. It will just be two reserve teams again.


 Quite agree..



r-macus said:


> It's the media and the yob antics that disgust me from football.


 Quite agree again


----------



## Teg62x

Biker said:


> Croatia owned the second half.
> 
> Still hung over!


 Ditto.


----------



## Biker

Meet Infantino, the new FIFA president..



















*But before he came to FIFA He was the baddy in Thunderbirds!*

*'The Hood'*

*







*


----------



## Doolittle

Caller. said:


> I think they should scrap the 3rd and 4th place match. No-one is interested. You're either the World Champions, runner-up or semi-finalist. No-one ever talks about who finished 3rd or 4th. It will just be two reserve teams again.


 Allow me to disagree. Firstly, every professional sports tournament hands bronze medals, I see no reason why football should be different. Second, these incredible kids deserve all the merits because they did far more than they were supposed to. And third...hey, it's another world-class football match!!


----------



## yokel

Karrusel said:


> Yokel's been at their half time oranges.
> 
> :tongue:


 You put no "@" Alan, so I didn't notice.

I resemble that remark


----------



## Cassie-O

I am actually missing the World Cup matches. I can't believe there is only two matches left. Best time IMO is the first two weeks when there are loads of matches on! Roll on the Euros in two years! :clap:


----------



## Karrusel

yokel said:


> You put no "@" Alan, so I didn't notice.
> 
> I resemble that remark


 Covert tactics...obviously!

:tongue:


----------



## Biker

Doolittle said:


> Allow me to disagree. Firstly, every professional sports tournament hands bronze medals, I see no reason why football should be different. Second, these incredible kids deserve all the merits because they did far more than they were supposed to. And third...hey, it's another world-class football match!!


 On reflection, I suppose that is true..


----------



## Cassie-O

I think England have played brilliantly and they shouldn't be down-heartened because they didn't win. In my opinion they are winners, as they will no doubt inspire youngsters and have created a great atmosphere not only for England, but for the United Kingdom. Also, as some of you have said they are young and they will have the opportunity to shine again. So come on England this afternoon! :yes:


----------



## deano1956

i know we are only half hour in , but 1-0 down, a fourth position is still a good result, :biggrin:

deano


----------



## Cassie-O

What a header! :clap:


----------



## deano1956

let me be the first to say congratulations France, with 3 mins + injury I think they can hang on unlike England :biggrin: ,

bring on the euros


----------



## Filterlab

Well done France! Superb play; solid and determined. Brilliant stuff. :thumbs_up:


----------



## Pete wilding

Really good game,Croatia were a little unfortunate


----------



## wrenny1969

Hor hi hor hi hore

I once heard a Frenchman laugh in this stereotypical way within a restaraunt, albeit a cheap one in the Ardeche.

The French could do with something to unite their country.

well done to them.


----------



## Filterlab

Yep. Great result and a quality team. Brilliant award ceremony, great to see the nations leaders side by side.


----------



## Pete wilding

I think the Croatian lady was fantastic.


----------



## Filterlab

Pete wilding said:


> I think the Croatian lady was fantastic.


 Me too. She was so positive and gave all the players and refs lots of time. That's a caring nature right there.


----------



## Biker

Enjoyed the when tournament. England did extremely well. Kudos to Southgate for leaving the egos behind...
What are we gonna do now???

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------

